

Show HN: Free, geeky ecards for Valentine's day - ericskiff
http://ecards.postkin.com

======
ericskiff
This is a weekend project I created to make e-cards out of the fantastic US
Patent Office valentine's day cards from Steve Hoefer (with permission of
course)

While building it, I also got a chance to play with some of the newest tech
that we all read about here on HackerNews - NodeJS, Express, Mongo, iced
coffeescript (with await and defer), and heroku custom buildpacks (to support
node 0.6.1)

Feedback on the UX, functionality, and overall experience are appreciated.

This project was also another chance to test a larger thesis of mine. When
building a startup (as my wife and I are doing with Postkin.com), it's often
helpful to create free, fun "viral side-along" projects. Although seemingly a
diversion from your core business, fun sideprojects like this can introduce
new people to your idea and help build your audience.

We've create viral side-alongs for several of our projects here at Qlabs, and
so far they seem to be some of the most effective ways to expose people to our
products while adding a bit more awesome to the internet.

I'm happy to answer any tech questions anyone has about the project, as well
as talk more about the viral side-along concept if anyone is interested.

